# Morocco - IPAD and a sim card ??? advise please



## tonka

Ok,.. Due to start off for Morocco next week.
The original idea was to take the laptop and obtain a dongle when there.. BUT I use my Ipad a lot more, so my question is..

My Ipad does not have 3G but if I decided to change it and buy a 3G version, is it as simple as getting a sim card in Morocco and putting it in the Ipad ??? to then give me internet access...
If it is, then do I need a card cutter as the iphone / Pad use small cards from what I am told..

Expanding on this, I have a Vodaphone dongle for use in UK, the one that never expires. Could I also take the sim from that dongle and place in the Ipad or it not that simple ??

Happy new year by the way..


----------



## Addie

I wouldn't swap to an iPad 3G, Tonka. The difference in cost is about £100 and the 3G antenna in an iPad is pretty poor.

You can purchase an unlocked MiFi device (Huawei E586 is my preference, followed by the E5331) for much less then that on eBay or similar. This has the added benefit of allowing you to share the internet connection with upto 5 WiFI devices in the future if you wish. In addition, you can position the MiFi in a Skylight in the van (or in a tupperwear box on the outside if you don't forget it!) to give you the best 3G signal from outside of the van while you surf the internet via WiFi inside the van.

I know you recently purchased the USB router, there are a number of dongles that will work with that. Those known to work are listed below - but there may be more. *Known working USB devices:*
Huawei E220, Huawei E169/169G/169U, Huawei E219, Huawei D02, Huawei D21, Huawei D22, Huawei D23, Huawei D31, Huawei ET128, Huawei D12HW, Huawei D12LC, Huawei D21LC, Huawei E1762, Huawei E1552, Huawei E1782, Huawei E1552, Huawei E1782, Huawei E156G, Huawei E177

You can use the Vodafone non-expiring SIM in other devices, provided you use the correct APN settings. If you decided to put it into an iPad you would need to purchase a SIM card cutter, since an iPad takes a Micro SIM (and then an adapter should you wish to use it in a dongle again). I have done this for my father into a MiFi device.

The APN settings for the non-expiring Vodafone SIM are:
*APN:* pp.internet.co.uk
*Username:* web
*Password:* web

With regards to the SIM in Morocco, you'll likely find it will come with a dongle and 1 months free internet for £15. That dongle may or may not work in your USB router. I got a E153 free when I was there but I haven't checked it with the router.

Top Tip - take a 3M USB extension cable if you go down the dongle / USB router option rather then the MiFi device - you can put the dongle up on a pole on the roof. Maroc Telecom offered amazing coverage and speeds for everywhere but Moulay Bousselham (which had great WiFi).

Before you go to Morocco, make a note of the APN settings - you will need them whatever route you decide:

Use the SIM in other devices
If you use your Moroccan SIM in another device, you will need your APN Settings. Make a note of these before you depart.

Maroc Telecom (our personal recommendation) 
username: (blank)
password: (blank)
APN: www.iamgprs1.ma (contract) or www.iamgprs2.ma (maybe menara prepaid) or wap.iamgprs.ma (3G Jawal)

Medi Telecom (Meditel)
username: MEDINET
password: MEDINET
APN: internet1.meditel.ma

Wana Corporate S.A. (inwi)
username: WANA
password: WANA
APN: www.wana.ma

Our full write up about 3G in Morocco:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/01/morocco-3g-internet-dongle-maroc.html

Hope some of that info is of use!


----------



## tonka

Addie..
Many thanks, lots of info there.
After just walking about with my ipad and being online in an instant, I find it a drag now to bother setting anything else up like my laptop..
BUT I guess as I already have it I may as well stick with the USB router and the Maroc dongle..

I already have a 3mtr USB extension and have read your excellent write up..


----------



## flyingscotsman

Hi Steve,
I'm also heading there in a week or so and have the same issue

My approach though is to get the Maroc dongle then use my laptop as a hotspot which the ipad should pick up

This is the reverse of tethering ie using your iphone as hotspot and letting pad pic it up

I say this is my plan as I have downloaded some soft ware which should allow pc to act as hot spot for ipad to pick it up BUT have yet to try it out
Don't have laptop with me just now to see the name of software but I'll find it if others don't jump in with the name or other details of this trick
Safe travellinflyingscotsman


----------



## flyingscotsman

Oops
I see that I got the details of that process from Addie on his travel blog(great read indeed a must read for anyone going to Maroc)
The soft ware is called connectify
http://www.connectify.me/

Hope this helps, if anyone else has used this software love to hear about it

flyingscotsman


----------



## tonka

Scotsman,,,

I have just put mhotspot onto my laptop and tested with my Vodaphone dongle.. All up and running.. Had a teathing problem but resolved that.. Have a look through the recent posts in the communications section..

Anyone reading this and been to Morocco, are these mifi available there and if so cheaper than Uk ???


----------



## tonka

Just to end this thread...
At the last minute I decided to buy one of these..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUAWEI-E5..._Broadband_Devices&hash=item2c6abde364&_uhb=1

When I got to Asilah as our first night stop, located the Maroc Telecom shop and bought a 1 month unlimited internet sim card for 200dh (£16).
It has worked perfect for the 2 weeks I have been here, gives a very good wifi signal and can be shared with up to 5 devices. So we have been sharing with friends and also I connect my iphone and use Skype via that.
As the Mifi is rechargable you can also put it in your pocket and walk about ! Took the MiFi and my ipad to the beach and had a great facetime video chat with my grandkids while showing them the sights.. A great investment for ipad users.


----------

